# Dopo 2 anni...



## bravagiulia75 (25 Maggio 2022)

Finalmente ieri c è stato il concerto di Vasco!!
E cosa poteva succedere?
Un mezzo nubifragio
Per fortuna che il mega temporale è durato solo un oretta e prima dell inizio dello show...
Cmq ritrovarsi in 80 mila tutti vicini a cantare a squarciagola è un esperienza sempre magica e unica!
Ci voleva!!!


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Maggio 2022)

io a maggio 2019 all'ippodromo San Siro  ho visto i Metallica......acqua anche lì a catinelle   
a giugno poi sono stata a Forum Milano per Def Leppard e Whitesnike
due mesi dopo a luglio al Lucca summer festival ho visto gli Scorpions

poi più nulla


vorrei andare a luglio a Firenze Rocks 2022 dove ci sono anche i Metallica  ma mi sa che non riesco stavolta ...
sono nei tempi sbagliati cazzarola, vedremo  più avanti

bello andare ai concerti ancora oggi mi piace moltissimo.........


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Maggio 2022)

I concerti sono sempre uno spettacolo...
Un ritrovo di anime...unite dalla musica...
Ieri abbiamo fatto gruppo con una compagnia davvero strampalata!!!!
Abbiamo fatto proprio casino e ci siamo divertiti un sacco!


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> I concerti sono sempre uno spettacolo...
> Un ritrovo di anime...unite dalla musica...
> Ieri abbiamo fatto gruppo con una compagnia davvero strampalata!!!!
> Abbiamo fatto proprio casino e ci siamo divertiti un sacco!


Posso immaginare l'atmosfera è  magica nei concerti...
Io seguo altra musica ma le emozioni sono uguali
Quando si esce dai concerti ci si sente sempre un po' arricchiti dentro,  se si conosce gente che condivide la stessa passione meglio ancora
Peccato che due giorni dopo io non mi ricordo più chi cazzo erano manco di faccia e mio marito allibito mi chiede che cosa ti sei fumata che non ho visto???


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Posso immaginare l'atmosfera è  magica nei concerti...
> Io seguo altra musica ma le emozioni sono uguali
> Quando si esce dai concerti ci si sente sempre un po' arricchiti dentro,  se si conosce gente che condivide la stessa passione meglio ancora
> Peccato che due giorni dopo io non mi ricordo più chi cazzo erano manco di faccia e mio marito allibito mi chiede che cosa ti sei fumata che non ho visto???


Io ho le foto
Uno di questi si è appiccicato alla mia amicaad un certo punto...
E ha voluto farsi dei selfie con lei...
Ma era praticamente andato...(si è fumato mezza Jamaica nel corso del pomeriggio/sera)
Poi lui era con la tipa e il tipo...(si è capito che avevano un rapporto aperto a 3)...
E lei super sposata e super fedele...
Si vede che sperava in qualcosa a 4..
O a 5


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Maggio 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io ho le foto
> Uno di questi si è appiccicato alla mia amicaad un certo punto...
> E ha voluto farsi dei selfie con lei...
> Ma era praticamente andato...(si è fumato mezza Jamaica nel corso del pomeriggio/sera)
> ...


concerto pericoloso 
Con tutto quel fumo facile che manco gli tirasse il pistolino


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Maggio 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> concerto pericoloso
> Con tutto quel fumo facile che manco gli tirasse il pistolino



Sembrava un Toretto però 
L unica pecca...era basso...ma tanto...
E l uomo basso a me...blocca qualsiasi cosa...


----------

